# Data Help



## Daveprospectivebuyer (Apr 14, 2021)

I have an opportunity to buy a 74 Pontiac (advertised as GTO) VIN 2Y27B4W143560 which appears to be the Ventura model coupe with 350ci, made in Willow Run. But where in the code does it specify a GTO? or is it based on the full VIN as proof?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not an expert on the 74 but by the GTO Identification Guide and the 1974 Salesman Accessorizer, the VIN does show it, kinda. The B in the VIN shows that it came with a 200 HP 4 bbl 350, dual exhaust, which was the GTO standard engine not available with the standard Ventura which had a 350 4 bbl 170 HP single exhaust as an option. 
The 74 GTO was an optional package (342/WW3) on the standard Ventura. 

You may want to get the PHS documents to absolutely verify.





__





74Accessorizer07


74Accessorizer07 - 74Accessorizer07.jpg




www.gt-37.org







PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


----------



## Daveprospectivebuyer (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks, running with little rust plus a beat up donor car for 8000.


----------

